# South African visitor... how to get visa



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

I am new in Dubai and trying to find out how a friend of mine with a South African passport can come to visit me over Christmas. Can I sponsor her or how do I go about to get a visit visa for her for the 10 days. 

Thank you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that since the rule change, it is no longer possible for you to sponsor friends. She can get a visa through the airline company or travel agent. If she plans to stay in a hotel, then they can apply for the visa for her.


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

nellie said:


> I am new in Dubai and trying to find out how a friend of mine with a South African passport can come to visit me over Christmas. Can I sponsor her or how do I go about to get a visit visa for her for the 10 days.
> 
> Thank you


you can sponsor her to come through. you will need to pay a deposit of 1000 and the charges will be around 560 on top of that plus oyu will need to get insurance for the period she is her..............its a mission. have her fly emirates and get the visa through them 400 dirhums.
if you are single trying to get a visa for a person of the opposite sex forget it


----------



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the advise. Emirates flights are double the price but will try through a travel agent or other airlines. Thank you


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

nellie said:


> Thank you for the advise. Emirates flights are double the price but will try through a travel agent or other airlines. Thank you


you can try ethihad as well that will mean a short drive to fetch her which is ok


----------



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

Ethihad offices closed - so will try tomorrow. I guess by your email they will organise the visa? Thanks for the advise.!!


----------

